# Infusing Oils



## rileylite (Mar 20, 2012)

Can you infuse oils using fruits or flowers? I've only seen it done with herbs and was wondering what the limit is to what will work.


----------



## Yvonne (Apr 4, 2012)

I did infuse orange blossom in olive oil, not very strong, but pleasant, i'm using it only for bath, also dry oranges and lemons gave nice smell in olive oil, hope it helps


----------



## lsg (Apr 5, 2012)

I like to use dried flower material when infusing oil.  You can use fresh petals, but make sure they are slightly wilted.

Here is one of my favorite sites:

http://public.herbmentor.com/


----------



## Fragola (Apr 6, 2012)

I saw rose petals infused like that. Very nice scent. 

With fresh flowers, I would be worried about the risk of spoilage.


----------

